

Apple Buying Color Tragically Makes Sense - ekpyrotic
http://informalprotocol.com/2012/10/apple-buying-color-tragically-makes-sense/

======
nextstep
I'd bet money that neither Apple nor anyone noteworthy wants anything to do
with Color.

------
swalsh
Eh, yeah i guess it almost makes sense. Color spent a lot of time developing a
really powerful backend (well i guess, based on what people have published)
the front end was almost an after thought for these guys. It would make sense
for them to try and sell that back end.

Though if they do sell, the sale will have to be either very quiet, or they'll
have to change the name of the company. I think part of the problem people had
with Color was it was so obviously not aware of users privacy. I'm sure Apple
doesn't want to be involved with that.

------
batgaijin
Is there any legal result if this turns out to be propaganda?

I mean, could it be libel to say someone is looking to buy you? If Redtube or
Youporn said this, what would be the repercussion?

~~~
lmm
If you intend to damage their reputation and you do damage their reputation,
that's enough (here in the UK, which has very powerful libel laws). IANAL.

------
speg
Am I the only one who thinks it would be cool? They already have 'Find my
Friends'; this would be like 'Find my Friends' + photos.

------
89a
How many millions are the investors spending on spreading this stupid rumour?

~~~
LaSombra
A lot, it seems.

